# Thoughts and prayers needed.



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2011)

Last Tuesday evening we had to take my dad to the ER with a fever.  He is a cancer survivor and is cancer free but keeps having problems with pneumonia.  He was admitted to the ICU with VERY low blood pressure (69/40) and double pneumonia.  This is his 8th case of pneumonia in the last 1.5 years.  They got his blood pressure somewhat under control but the antibiotics are not doing anything for the pneumonia and he now has congestive heart failure.  He was supposed to be discharged this evening to basically go home and live out his last few days.  This afternoon, with 6 liters of oxygen, his O2 levels dropped to 71% so they are keeping him.  It does not look good and we are pretty sure this is the end of the line for him.

Please keep him and my mom in your prayers and or thoughts.  We know that he is not going to get well but we hope that he will be able to let go peacefully without too much more suffering.  He knows where he is going and is ready to meet his savior.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Curtis, I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 7, 2011)

praying for them and you and your family.

Phil


----------



## el_d (Jun 7, 2011)

You and Your Family are in our prayers Curtis. 

If you guys need anything let me know.....


----------



## redbulldog (Jun 7, 2011)

Praying for your Dad and comfort in this time, comfort and peace for your Mother.
I am also praying for you Curtis for the strength that you need now at this time.
It is always a relief when we know someone is ready and at peace about going home to meet their Lord and Master.


----------



## Hubert H (Jun 7, 2011)

You folks and your dad are in our prayers.   HWH


----------



## markgum (Jun 7, 2011)

keeping you all in our prayers


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry to read this Curtis, your dad and your whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis;
My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hang in there.


----------



## asyler (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya'll will be in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## wizard (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, Dee and I will keep you and your family in our thoughts, hang in there my friend.


----------



## beachlover (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you giving us the opportunity to petition our Father on you and your family's behalf! Please keep us informed as we continue to pray. 
I'm a newb here and am amazed at how openly people speak their faith. Thank you for sharing yours and your father's.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis,
Been through the valley with my Dad in 2001 and now its my winter of discontent so I am very aware of your situation. There is comfort in the best wishes for you and your family right now in the sure knowledge of time and season will realise all things. For me it was dealing with Alzhiemers with my Dad in and out at 92 yrs of age etc.

Stay safe with strength is our prayer from 6000 miles away.

Kind regards Peter and Wilma.


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 7, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your dad, you and your family.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 7, 2011)

Prayers are with you, your dad and your mom. God is in control.


----------



## TomW (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis,

Your Father and his family are in my prayers.
Tom


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 7, 2011)

You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Finatic (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 7, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out to your Dad and Mom, and you and your family. Take good care, Curtis.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, 

I too am lifting you and your father in prayer.  We are all here for you!


----------



## Scott (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis,

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Scott.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 7, 2011)

thoughts and prayers for you and yours, my friend.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thinking of you and yours in this difficult time Curtis.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 7, 2011)

Your family is in my prayers, Curtis.


----------



## Akula (Jun 7, 2011)

Sending up from here


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad, my very best wishes to you and your family.

Richard


----------



## kmla (Jun 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Peace be with you.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 7, 2011)

My family and I have him in our prayers.
Eugene


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for yuo and your family.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, heartfelt prayers go out to your Dad, Mom and you and the rest of your family. These are trying times and they take every ounce of strength to get through them but you will.

 On the 19 of this month it will be 5 years I went through similar situations with my Dad before he passed. It was the darkest day in my life and now I am going through dark days again with my Mom. 

Curtis believe in the power of prayer because it does work and the Lord will guide you and your Dad. Miracles do happen amd we hope you come back to us and tell us of the miracle you witnessed with your Dad. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 7, 2011)

Praying for peace & comfort.

Richard


----------



## renowb (Jun 7, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and your family Curtis.


----------



## Monty (Jun 7, 2011)

Jan and I will keep your and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry to here this you will be in my thoughts


----------



## penhead (Jun 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and yours, Curtis.

Johnp


----------



## thewishman (Jun 7, 2011)

Prayer for comfort already made.


----------



## jscola (Jun 7, 2011)

Prayers are with him & you & family  Joe


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family Curtis, in this most difficult time.


----------



## monark88 (Jun 7, 2011)

My thoughts will be with you.
Russ


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, and especially for your Dad. Peace be with your Dad as travels through this period of his life. 
Hang on to that strength from above.
Gordon


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 7, 2011)

We'll keep you in our thoughts Curtis.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 7, 2011)

We all must face our Maker, but it is most comforting to know we will be welcomed when we get there.  The knowledge of that coming welcome is comforting beyond belief.  My Mom, Dad and wife all had that knowledge.  That alone is such a great help to those of us left here.  

Curtis, take that information with you and let it comfort you during these terrible times ahead that we all must face.  The love and caring shown here for you and your family will be helpful.  Our prayers and thoughts are offered to support you and yours throughout this trying time.  Thank you for giving us a chance to share.

Charles


----------



## rkimery (Jun 7, 2011)

We're with you Curtis.  Take care!


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I ask you, Father, to protect and bless my family.
Watch over it so that in the strength of your love
its members may enjoy prosperity,
possess the gift of your peace and,
as the Church alive in this home,
always bear witness to your glory in the world.
Amen.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 7, 2011)

Your family is in our prayers. May you all find comfort in the arms of the creator.


----------



## sam (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis I will keep you & yours in my prayers as well. We all must keep family our first priority.                               Sam


----------



## itzapen (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis,
   I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and the entire family.  If you need anything just give me a call.  
Take care bud.
Clyde


----------



## Lenny (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, my thoughts and prayers are for you and your family! I know how difficult this time can be.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Be strong, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## altaciii (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, my heart and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Curtis.  We'll pray fro your Father, you and your family.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, sorry to hear of this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I hope that God gives you strength and to your Dad the courage and love to make this transition as peaceful as possible. God bless you and your family and you take care of them.


----------



## bmac (Jun 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Curtis.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## johncrane (Jun 7, 2011)

Very sad news Curtis! my prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## chigdon (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, I haven't been on here in a long time and didn't know why I picked now until now.  I will be thinking about you and your family.  Let me know if I can do anything including catching up some time.  Take care.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 7, 2011)

Positive thoughts and wishes of comfort for you and yours Curtis. Lost my Dad 25 years ago when he was 61. I did not get to say goodbye, it was an instant death for him. You should wish your Dad a pleasant journey, and give him a hug. That was my last words to my little brother, and it gives me some comfort. Lost him 3 years ago. This ride can be a short one, give your family a hug as well.


----------



## lwalden (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## corian king (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis!! Your Dad,Mom,and all the family are in our thoughts and prayers.I know you have to try and stay strong for your Mom but I also know how hard it is to lose a loved one.At least you know he is going to a better place and you will get to see him again!! GOD BLESS!!!!
JIM


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 7, 2011)

As a survivor and a Respiratory Therapist, can can feel for him Curtis. Prayers for Gods will and comfort to all of you at this time.


----------



## tseger (Jun 7, 2011)

Your Dad and entire family are in my prayers. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 7, 2011)

Curtis,

Sending out prayers for your family. May the Lord comfort you all.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jun 8, 2011)

Praying for him and your family.
Hang in there!


----------



## Leather Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this news Curtis. You and your family will be in my prayers.
Ben


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 8, 2011)

Curtis, this is never an easy thing to cope with. I will be keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. 

Wayne


----------



## mrburls (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this sad news Curtis. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Grizz (Jun 8, 2011)

Curtis,  I just came across this.  Just prayed for your Dad and your family and friends.  May you find the comfort you seek!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 8, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.  They started him on a different antibiotic today and plan to give it until Thursday.  The Dr. does not really think it will help but want to do it so he feels he did everything he could.  If no improvement by Thursday, then we will be bringing him home with hospice care.  He has been in for a week now and the pneumonia is just getting worse after a week of 4 different antibiotics.  It is difficult because he is not "out of it".  He has his good hours and his bad hours but he still knows what is going on.  I have been in a real funk for the last week and really can not find it in myself to really do much of anything.  I knew this would come, I am just not really ready for it.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 8, 2011)

Prayer sent to your Dad and family


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 8, 2011)

All good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 9, 2011)

Curtis,
I hope that your father is comfortable and that you and your family are at peace and by his side.  May you are feel the love that surrounds you from all the places around you.
God Bless you all.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm praying for you


----------

